# just had a visit from the coffeechap....



## fluffykiwi

yes, only when He of all people looked at my set up and said "got a few grinders there" did I realise maybe there is a sane limit to the number of grinders a kitchen should have.....

...still didnt stop me adding the lovely mythos to my man corner 

thanks coffee chap it is working well, very well.

I just need to think of something that isnt a finger to persuade the last few beans to drop onto the burrs........now anyone who would stick their finger into the mouth of a turning grinder would be asking for a world of pain!


----------



## Southpaw

Very nice. You could probably afford to retire one or two grinders now.


----------



## Soll

Hi fluffykiwi, I to have recently purchased a Mythos, how does it compare to your other grinders?


----------



## Daren

How does the Mythos perform without the hopper? Have you noticed any major differences?


----------



## Glenn

The correct number of grinders is n+1 where n=the number of grinders you already own


----------



## glevum

Really like the VA white one. Nice to hear if there are any big differences with your VA MDL.


----------



## jeebsy

Daren said:


> How does the Mythos perform without the hopper? Have you noticed any major differences?


Instantly looks so much better with removed. I didn't know it was possible to take it off.


----------



## coffeechap

Looks great Dave, really great to meet you and your family the other day, finger is feeling a lot better.....


----------



## fluffykiwi

thanks for the replies: in short it is early days yet

1) it does work with no hopper, but no point on the timer as there are too few beans. itll hold at least 30g of beans without. you will need to cover up if that full or theyll spray out. better still a small weight sitting on the top would be best to push them through a bit. im trying to work out how to single dose it, but havent mastered it yet; some beans will sit right in the mouth and not budge. the lens hood trick isnt strong enough to shift the whole beans, but does move stuff out the bottom of the outflow chute. as another mod im already considering removing the tamper and antistatic guard: i do a modified/poor mans wdt so clumps etc dont matter and the tamper is getting in my way thus far. having said all that im coming around to the idea that a mythos should just have a lot of beans in a hopper :-/

2) comparison to other grinders. it is a bit unfair as i know the good and bad bits of my other grinders well. the va/eureka mdl and mythos have very similar burrsets- 75mm flat. the mdl has more retention. like many grinders it has a long flat grindpath - at least 5g, but a brush and lens hood clear it easily. ive taken the mdl doser off and replaced with a jam funnel: easy and great mod. i do love the mdl, cant compare with the mythos re: taste as it is getting new burrs - i expect it to be similar quality. the mythos has an easier adjustment, but this might be because the mdls burrs were worn.

re the compak k5. if this was my only grinder id be happy. but it has found a new and loving home. the grind quality is good and i need to have a few side by side with the mdl to tell them apart in the cup (i usually introduce far more variation in my technique). it has a similar grind path and doser so im keeping the mdl which i prefer. it could do with a lens hood mod and a doser sweeper mod similar to those done on the super jollys.

re: mc2. my first grinder. it has an inconsistent grind compared with the others. in fairness the coffee is good and i love the adjustment mech (just dont switch from espresso to pour over!). noisy ++ and slow +. i do wonder if more than this at home is overkill in a kitchen, but when you have a routine set up ive found. the mdl and k5 quicker, quieter and easier to use.

3) coffeechap. you are a true gent. glad your finger is ok, sorry we all had to dash off or im sure i could have made a better effort with your flat white (made with the mc2 incidentally).


----------



## Daren

@fluffykiwi - if you were to put a small pipe into the throat would this hold enough beans to load up say 100g at a time?


----------



## SimonB

There's a large amount of room on a Mythos for beans even without the hopper, you'd probably prefer a short funnel rather than a tube to get over 100g.

Whatever happened to the talk of making a new lid for them?


----------



## Daren

SimonB said:


> There's a large amount of room on a Mythos for beans even without the hopper, you'd probably prefer a short funnel rather than a tube to get over 100g.
> 
> Whatever happened to the talk of making a new lid for them?


Are you talking from personal experience Simon? I'm wondering if anyone has done something like this and what the performance is like.


----------



## fluffykiwi

hi Daren

this is the view of the top of the mythos.

you can see the few beans that without help, from either a stick or weight of beans on top, will sit there.

the throat is about 50-52mm diameter and the collar about 48mm diameter 2 cm below so a tube of this size would fit nicely. you would have enough length, say up to 14cm until it would be level with the top. not sure what weight it would hold, but you could put a brass weight on top of your beans.

if a stick doenst work well/quickly ill look into doing that next.

for what it is worth the mythos has a really nice adjustment with a clear dial so switching from espresso to brewed should be relatively easy.


----------



## SimonB

Daren said:


> Are you talking from personal experience Simon? I'm wondering if anyone has done something like this and what the performance is like.


I haven't made a lid but there's so much free space up top, if you look directly inline at the hopper I'd guess something like 30% of it isn't visible. That seems an odd design choice when (as far as I know) they haven't made many different hopper sizes, they could have easily made a small hopper that was flush with the top of the metal case and it would still probably hold nearly half a kilogram (also solving the two biggest faults of the current hopper, the dodgy looks and some beans not falling through as the hopper is fairly level inside).


----------



## Daren

SimonB said:


> I haven't made a lid but there's so much free space up top, if you look directly inline at the hopper I'd guess something like 30% of it isn't visible. That seems an odd design choice when (as far as I know) they haven't made many different hopper sizes, they could have easily made a small hopper that was flush with the top of the metal case and it would still probably hold nearly half a kilogram (also solving the two biggest faults of the current hopper, the dodgy looks and some beans not falling through as the hopper is fairly level inside).


They do a smaller hopper - just not flush unfortunately









I'm not sure if it would fit all models though?


----------



## Mrboots2u

SimonB said:


> I haven't made a lid but there's so much free space up top, if you look directly inline at the hopper I'd guess something like 30% of it isn't visible. That seems an odd design choice when (as far as I know) they haven't made many different hopper sizes, they could have easily made a small hopper that was flush with the top of the metal case and it would still probably hold nearly half a kilogram (also solving the two biggest faults of the current hopper, the dodgy looks and some beans not falling through as the hopper is fairly level inside).


Its essentially a commercial grinder sold new at a commercial price

I suspect they imagined it going to high volume coffee shops at £2k a pop, and didn't factor in the vocal and bonkers home barista market buying them up for single or small dosing ....( yes i own a mythos ) .


----------



## Soll

I take it this is from the Eureka website ?


----------



## coffeechap

Just ask claudette at bella barista to see if she can get the smaller hopper in.


----------



## Soll

coffeechap said:


> Just ask claudette at bella barista to see if she can get the smaller hopper in.


Just sent an email to Claudette, thanks Dave


----------



## coffeechap

Pleasure, always happy to help....


----------



## SimonB

Daren said:


> They do a smaller hopper - just not flush unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if it would fit all models though?
> 
> View attachment 5746


I thought that top was just for their climapro models, still a bit fugly...


----------



## SimonB

Mrboots2u said:


> Its essentially a commercial grinder sold new at a commercial price
> 
> I suspect they imagined it going to high volume coffee shops at £2k a pop, and didn't factor in the vocal and bonkers home barista market buying them up for single or small dosing ....( yes i own a mythos ) .


Nonsense! It's Italian, it's meant to be bonkers and look utterly amazing.


----------



## Daren

Soll said:


> Just sent an email to Claudette, thanks Dave


Let us know what she says Sol please. I reckon it'll be pricey







although I'm not holding my breath that it'll be compatible


----------



## Soll

Daren said:


> Let us know what she says Sol please. I reckon it'll be pricey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although I'm not holding my breath that it'll be compatible


Will do Darren I'll let you know !


----------



## spune

Err, what was wrong with the MC2?


----------



## Soll

No reply from BB regarding Mythos mini hopper


----------



## Daren

Cheers for the update Soll


----------



## glevum

I think BB are very busy with their new machines.....takes a few days to get an email reply


----------



## Soll

Also with the change of premises


----------



## Daren

Soll said:


> Just sent an email to Claudette, thanks Dave


Have you heard back yet Soll?


----------



## Soll

No, nothing yet. I'll email them again tomorrow


----------



## Daren

Cheers dude


----------



## Soll

coffeechap said:


> Just ask claudette at bella barista to see if she can get the smaller hopper in.


To those that we're interested in a smaller hopper for the Mythos! Just heard from Claudette that Eureka do one for £78 plus VAT


----------



## Mrboots2u

Soll said:


> To those that we're interested in a smaller hopper for the Mythos! Just heard from Claudette that Eureka do one for £78 plus VAT


Perhaps start a thread see if you can get a few of you interested , might give you the chance to go back and negotiate on price .


----------



## glevum

Thats good news about a smaller hopper. Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u

£90 plus quid isn't cheap though ......


----------



## Soll

I don't think I'll get much interest at that price, I'll think I'll keep the big hopper and learn to live with it


----------



## Soll

I've took delivery of the famous HG 1 courtesy of forum favourite Coffeechap (thanks for bringing it over Dave and dialling in) The difference in the cup is AMAZING! well pleased with it, I'm afraid my SJ is redundant now or at least until we have guests.


----------



## Geordie Boy

That looks like a familiar set-up







:good:


----------



## Soll

Geordie Boy said:


> That looks like a familiar set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :good:


Thought you'd recognise that set up Geordie! So happy with it, had the best coffee this morning Iteligensia Black Cat espresso, lush!


----------



## Sofmonk

Congratulations Soll! Well paired with a lever machine, what burr set did it come with?


----------



## Soll

Sofmonk said:


> Congratulations Soll! Well paired with a lever machine, what burr set did it come with?


Thanks Sofmonk, it's not another level it's another league compared with the Mazzer SJ, the burr set? Not actually sure as this was offered to me second hand. Maybe CC would like to step in and answer that one! All I know I'm making the best coffee with it


----------



## urbanbumpkin

fantastic set up Soll. HG 1 looks awesome with the lever.


----------



## Soll

I just love it Urban ! So looking forward to tomorrow morning at 6.30, at least the mrs is happy now, no more Thwacking on the SJ


----------



## drude

Very nice - they look like a great pair together


----------

